
How I outsmarted the smartest people in the world. Hacking Mensa - kennethtran
https://medium.com/profundus-journal/how-i-outsmarted-the-smartest-people-in-the-world-hacking-mensa-13e0a0071cf7
======
djbelieny
So basically, since you could not pass that "pesky IQ test" you decided to
break a law or two by hacking into a private site. Hum...

